# Pflanzenfilter



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Eine Frage zum Pflanzenfilter

Welche Pflanzen nehme ich für den Filter ?

Wie tief sollte der Filter sein ?

Und welches Substrat nehme ich dafür ?

Danke 

 (Sirulo)  HARRY


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

huhu Harry,
mir wurde geraten als Substrat Blähtonsplit zu verwenden. Nach langen Recherchen hatte ich dann auch endlich einen Lieferanten dafür gefunden. Ich habe dann aber kurzfristig doch feinen Kies verwendet. War erst mal deutlich günstiger und schneller zu realisieren. 

Als Pflanzen kommen alle nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzen in Frage also, Schwertlililien, __ Rohrkolben etc. Ich habe auch __ Schilf eingesetzt, obwohl das für die Folie nicht ganz risikofrei ist. Da ich selber keine Expertin für Pflanzen bin habe ich Werner ( * defekter Link entfernt * ) gebeten mir ein Sortiment zusammenzustellen. Ich habe glaub 12 unterschiedliche Arten eingesetzt. Bin mit der Bepflanzung (auch die Teichpflanzen stammen überwiegend daher) topp zufrieden. Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert. 

Ansonsten würde ich dir mal folgenden Link empfehlen : www.bodenfilter.de

So habe ich meinen Pflanzenfilter angelegt. Tiefe ist ca. 60 cm. Der Einlauf erfolgt oben durch ein Drainagerohr und der Ablauf unten.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

* defekter Link entfernt *

viel vergnügen beim lesen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2005)

hi

auch ich habe erst einen pflanzenfilter mit feinem kies gehabt der von unten nach oben durchströmt wurde.







da mir aber die reinigung vom kies--obwohl ein ablauf in der kammer ist--
zu aufwendig war.habe ich mir ein kunststoffgitter eingehängt und darauf wachsen jetzt die pflanzen.ich habe das gitter genommen weil dort __ lilien __ rohrkolben __ blutweiderich u.s.w.wachsen und eine pflanzmatte untergehen würde.
das wasser läuft jetzt direckt durch die wurzeln.im winter kann ich das gitter tiefer setzen damit mir die pflanzen nicht kaput gehen.desweiteren kann ich das gitter hochklappen um die wurzeln mal zu schneiden .






in einer kammer habe ich allerdings noch eine pflanzmatte drin.da kommen nur leichte pflanzen drauf.
es ist neu angelegt und muss natürlich erst gut wachsen.von der matte oder dem gitter sieht man nacher nichts mehr  weil die ganz zuwächst.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

hi...

wie der pf angelegt wird, da streiten sich die geleehrten...

aba egal, zu den pflanzen würde ich zu folgenden raten:

alle wasseririsarten
__ kalmus
seesimse
und die kleinen rohrarten wie "typha latifolia", etc. 
also alle __ zwergrohrkolben.
bei den sogenannten breitblätrigen arten läuft mann gefahr das die rizohme die folie durchbrechen könnten.

auch vom __ schilf würde ich die finger lassen, das vermehrt sich so rasant das die, die anderen pflanzen verdrängen können.


gruß lars

der auch einen sehr großen pf sein eigen nennt !!![/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

kleine Korrektur: Typha latifolia ist der breitblättrige __ Rohrkolben. Die zierlichen Arten sind Typha gracilis und Typha minima.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2005)

uppppsssssss    

sorry


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo Lobo,

ich schätze Menschen, die sich prinzipiell erst einmal ihre eigenen Gedanken machen, sehr. Daher schätze ich auch dich und deinen Einfallsreichtum und dein handwerkliches Geschick.

Nun kommt jedoch das berühmte "ABER".... 

Was du aus deinem "Pflanzenfilter" gemacht hast, sollte man wegen der damit verbundenen Verwirrung niemals nicht einen Pflanzenfilter nennen. Andere Bastler und Lösungsuchende könnten hierdurch etwas fehlgeleitet werden. Es würde auch niemandem einfallen Schaumstoffstücke in den Teich zu werfen und das dann als Teichfilter zu bezeichnen. 

Deine Interpretation mit Pflanzen am Teich eine Wirkung zu erzielen ist sicher auch ein Weg. Ich weiß allerdings nicht zu welchem Ziel dieser Weg führen soll bzw. kann. Ist das so eine Art moderne Hydrokultur nur ohne Substrat? Was willst du damit erreichen? Oder ist es am Ende lediglich ein gestalterisches Element?


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

hi jürgen-h




			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß allerdings nicht zu welchem Ziel dieser Weg führen soll bzw. kann. Ist das so eine Art moderne Hydrokultur nur ohne Substrat? Was willst du damit erreichen?



da ich einen gute laufenden patronenfilter habe ist die kammer mit den pflanzen als letzte kammer zum teich.ob ich jetzt die pflanzen in kies setze oder nicht ist doch eigentlich egal.der kies ist eh nur als halt der pflanzen gedacht.bei mir wachsen die pflanzen am gitter fest.das wasser muß durch das wurzelwerk und die pflanzen werden sich die nährstoffe die sie brauchen aus dem wasser nehmen und aus dem wasser entfernen.
dadurch das ich das gitter hochklappen kann und einen wurzelschnitt machen kann entferne ich auch biomasse die darin eingelagert ist.genauso schneide ich auch die pflanzen zweimal im jahr.
also so sehe ich das.auserdem habe ich keinen kies wo sich modder und sonstwas ansammelt und den ich reinigen muß.
ich werde schaun wie es sich macht.bis jetzt bin ich mit dem wachstum der pflanzen zufrieden.
das es kein herkömmlicher pflanzenfilter ist --ist mir schon klar  
so wie du sagst wie hydrokultur nur ohne substrat.

egal was du jetzt dazu sagst---ich werde es so lassen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hi Lobo,



> egal was du jetzt dazu sagst---ich werde es so lassen


Darauf bestehe ich sogar, denn wo kommen wir schließlich hin wenn jeder immer nur dasselbe machen würde 

Es geht hierbei auch nur um den Begriff "Pflanzenfilter". Ich finde dieser Begriff ist mittlerweile schon so überstrapaziert worden, dass Ratsuchende sich hierüber kaum mehr ein Bild machen können. 

Alles in allem ist ein *echter* Pflanzenfilter eben deutlich mehr als nur Pflanzen in Wasser. Vorausgesetzt man möchte auch alle Vorteile, die so ein Filter bieten kann, ausschöpfen. In deinem Fall liest sich das anders und deswegen ist das auch kein Thema.

Dir geht es anscheinend einzig um etwas Nitrat- und Phosphatbindung in Pflanzenmasse. Andernfalls wäre es nämlich alles andere als egal ob diese Pflanzen in Substrat sitzen, welches leicht durchströmt ist, oder eben direkt auf einem VA-Lochblech. Der Unterschied ist ähnlich wie Tag und Nacht  


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

hi jürgen-h



			
				Jürgen-h schrieb:
			
		

> Dir geht es anscheinend einzig um etwas Nitrat- und Phosphatbindung in Pflanzenmasse.



genau das ist mein ziel sonst nichts.bakies habe ich genug in meinem patronenfilter.die brauche ich nicht im kies--ohne kies habe ich---meiner meinung nach---- eine dreckecke eleminiert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

In was wachsen __ Schwertlilien besser, Kies oder Blähton?


----------

